

Let's create an HN exclusive product? - Apane

I&#x27;m sure that there&#x27;s variety of talented folks on here ranging from frontend&#x2F;backend developers to designers, to marketers, accountants, project managers, investors etc...<p>I&#x27;d be interested in seeing what we could bring to market if we were to collectively create something. It would certainly be a hit with PR if it were a success: &quot;An product created by a collective of online community participants is a major success!&quot;.<p>Seriously though, if anyone is interested or has ideas to contribute I&#x27;d be willing to work on an idea with you guys if it&#x27;s right. As per what I can bring to the table? I have a team of frontend and backend developers (Ruby on Rails) that I could get on board, and they&#x27;re fantastic!<p>Just throwing the idea out there, of course we would have to work out the inner-workings and details but I&#x27;m interested in hearing your thoughts!
======
ddorian43
[https://assembly.com/](https://assembly.com/) ?

